# RealVNC The Connection Closed Unexpectedly



## d1430 (May 28, 2012)

I cant log in to a computer that is locked, I got the error message:

"The connection closed unexpectedly
Do you wish to attempt to reconnect at <IP address>?"

Can anyone confirm that you can't connect to a locked machine? or is there a workaround for this?


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

I usually get that message when the network connection is lost.
Have you tried pushing F8 to simulate a Ctrl-Alt-Del ?


----------



## d1430 (May 28, 2012)

bump
edit: the desktop is currently down but the solution may be to install it as a service


----------

